# College Hockey TV Schedule



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Sorry if its been posted already. 

I don't see NESN or FSNE listed yet, but they maybe added later.

http://www.insidecollegehockey.com/1Schedules/schedules_tv.htm


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> Sorry if its been posted already.
> 
> I don't see NESN or FSNE listed yet, but they maybe added later.
> 
> http://www.insidecollegehockey.com/1Schedules/schedules_tv.htm


Looks like NESN has been added. Now if we can just get the games in HD.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

CSTV and ESPNU usually carry some games as well. Is there a site for those?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> CSTV and ESPNU usually carry some games as well. Is there a site for those?


Looks like there both (CSTV and ESPNU) listed now. I also see listings for FSN-Detroit now too.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Would be nice if the added the Fighting Sioux SN to the listings for those FTA viewers.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

check out uschtv.com


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MikeR said:


> check out uschtv.com


COOL, thanks! 

I'm surpised D* doesn't get Fox College Sports, being owned by Fox/Newscorp you think they would. Wish they could get FSSN too. I wish D* could get all the college games, and in HD too. Ok, ok, I know, I know I'm asking for too much.

Its too bad college hockey isn't as popular as college football and basketball.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

These college games are good, but they've got to get them in HD, I can't stand watching this over compressed picture, UGH.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So is anyone else besides me watching the college hockey playoffs?

Hopefully next year they'll be in HD.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

I am following the college hockey games. Although, I will really only watch the Gophers and the championship game (regardless of who is in it). ESPNU HD? That would be nice  (my rant, put all the games on ESPNHD or ESPN2HD and the championship game on broadcast TV - HD)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> I am following the college hockey games. Although, I will really only watch the Gophers and the championship game (regardless of who is in it). ESPNU HD? That would be nice  (my rant, put all the games on ESPNHD or ESPN2HD and the championship game on broadcast TV - HD)


Yes, ESPN-U HD would be great, maybe next year. But I think they will have the Frozen Four on in HD (I hope) starting Thursday April 5th on ESPN2, with the championship game on ESPN on Sat. April 7th.

I don't think we'll see these games on national tv anytime soon, there just isn't enough popularity out there for college hockey yet.

BTW, were the AF/Gophers and Michigan/North Dakota games blacked out on 641 FSN-North for you too?


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

I would also hope since the Semis are on ESPN2 that they would aslo be on ESPN2HD. As well as I would hope the final on ESPN would aslo be on ESPNHD. No blackouts for FSN North, I am in that region (among other RSN regions). Yeah, no national TV coverage for college hockey, however, I am sure parts of New England, Detroit, Minnesota (and northern Dakotas), as well as Colorado wouldn't mind a local station picking up the game.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So does anyone know yet if the final 4 and championship games are going to be in HD on ESPN?

Thanks


----------



## Galley (Apr 3, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> So does anyone know yet if the final 4 and championship games are going to be in HD on ESPN?
> 
> Thanks


It doesn't indicate HD in the schedule. 

Go Fighting Sioux!


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Galley said:


> It doesn't indicate HD in the schedule.
> 
> Go Fighting Sioux!


2-2

8:00 to go. 
Good game so far - they have to lose the yellow and blue boards though:eek2:

and where are the HD trucks????

make that 3-2 Boston College 7:00 to go.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ESPN will broadcast the NCAA Men's Ice Hockey National Championship, featuring
Michigan State and Boston College, at 7 p.m. Eastern Saturday. My EPG also lists
the game on ESPN HD -- whether it will actually be in hi-def remains to be seen.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

I havnt seen anything that states ESPN-HD specifically. Were the ESPN2 games yesterday in HD? I only saw ESPN2 and ESPN360 (online).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So do you think we'll see any college hockey in HD this year? I know NESN had some games on in HD this past year.

Thanks


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> So do you think we'll see any college hockey in HD this year? I know NESN had some games on in HD this past year.
> 
> Thanks


I would think so ... and hope so.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> So do you think we'll see any college hockey in HD this year? I know NESN had some games on in HD this past year.
> 
> Thanks


Since the BTN will have rights to some games this year....we should get HD games as well. WOOHOO!

Now if only the lowly ECACH (Clarkson fan here) would get a TV contract.:eek2:


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

MikeR said:


> Since the BTN will have rights to some games this year....we should get HD games as well. WOOHOO!
> :


Great point!


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> So do you think we'll see any college hockey in HD this year? I know NESN had some games on in HD this past year.
> 
> Thanks


A partial confirmation.
BTN...10-12 games...maybe some HD


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MikeR said:


> A partial confirmation.
> BTN...10-12 games...maybe some HD


Good to hear, thanks Mike.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Follow collegehockeylive for the latest schedule of college hockey broadcasts. They are in the process of getting the full schedule together. Created by the same people that did uschtv.

Also - this was posted by theratpatrol in another forum...for those that missed it:
BTN hockey schedule
http://www.bigtennetwork.com/corporate/PR092107.asp


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MikeR said:


> Follow collegehockeylive for the latest schedule of college hockey broadcasts. They are in the process of getting the full schedule together. Created by the same people that did uschtv.
> 
> Also - this was posted by theratpatrol in another forum...for those that missed it:
> BTN hockey schedule
> http://www.bigtennetwork.com/corporate/PR092107.asp


Hey thanks.


----------



## Billsfan69 (Nov 9, 2007)

MikeR said:


> Follow collegehockeylive for the latest schedule of college hockey broadcasts. They are in the process of getting the full schedule together. Created by the same people that did uschtv.
> 
> Also - this was posted by theratpatrol in another forum...for those that missed it:
> BTN hockey schedule
> http://www.bigtennetwork.com/corporate/PR092107.asp


Thanks. There seems to be a lot of college hockey on this year.


----------

